# Bee Sting action photo



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

Great photo - thanks!!
It makes me wonder how many takes to get the right shot


----------



## Kavius (May 23, 2012)

Fascinating image!

This looks like an abnormal sting. If you look at the article on BugSquad, you will see two photos: one of the bee attempting to fly away, and another with the bee holding onto the victim's shirt (resting?). To me, that would tell me that the stinger, bee, and guts remained attached for a long time, at least long enough for the bee to stop and rest on the cuff of the shirt.

This was not your standard sting and fly-away.

Fascinating image!


----------



## JYawn (Dec 6, 2011)

So this is totally random, but I got to looking at some of her other pictures on the blog and noticed what seems to be a nasty varroa mite hanging out with the bee in this picture.

Am I wrong or is this not a mite attached to the back of the bee?


----------



## Waterbird17 (Apr 30, 2012)

poor little bee. hahahaha

very cool shot. Like a bullet from a gun


----------

